# "Vergesst Vorbestellerboni und Season-Pässe!" - DLC-Meinungen aus der Redaktion



## StefanWeiss (30. April 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *"Vergesst Vorbestellerboni und Season-Pässe!" - DLC-Meinungen aus der Redaktion* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: "Vergesst Vorbestellerboni und Season-Pässe!" - DLC-Meinungen aus der Redaktion


----------



## BiJay (30. April 2015)

Ich geh Preorders und Season Passes einfach aus dem Weg. Ich warte lieber erste Meinungen ab, bevor ich mir ein Spiel zulege, und ich kann auch gut ohne kostenpflichtige DLCs leben.


----------



## Hundesuppe (30. April 2015)

Ich finde pre order DLCs überhaupt nicht verkehrt. Die Entwickler wollen ihre Spiele gerne zum Vollpreis verkaufen. Wer will ihnen das übel nehmen?
Und niemand kann sagen, ob ein DLC oder auch ein addon der/das ein halbes Jahr später erscheint nicht trotzdem aus einem eigentlich fertigen Spiel rausgeschnitten wurde, um hinterher mehr Geld zu verdienen. Das ist alles immer Spekulation und meiner Meinung nach hauptsächlich Schwarzmalerei. 
Ich finde den Trend, dass einige Spiele in 10 Jahren(die Zahl hab ich ejtzt einfach mal aus der Luft gegriffen) nicht mehr Spielbar sein werden, weil die Server abgeschaltet werden um einiges bedenklicher.

Zum Thema the witcher 3: Niemand wird gezwungen den season pass zu kaufen. Ich werde ihn mir wahrscheinlch auch erst zulegen, wenn der erste DLC vor der Tür steht. Warum man sich über die reine Möglichkeit aufregt ihn jetzt schon kaufen zu können ist mir absolut schleierhaft.


----------



## Bonkic (30. April 2015)

da muss ich nix vergessen. ich bestelle grundsätzlich keine spiele vor und so was aberwitziges wie einen season pass hab ich mir auch noch nie geleistet. 

muss ja jeder selbst wissen, was er mit seinem geld anstellt; wenn ich aber zb sehe, dass offenbar nicht gerade wenige leute jahr für jahr um die 100 euro für das jeweils aktuelle battlefield + premium ohne mit der wimper zu zucken auf den tisch legen, kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt auch nur noch an den kopf greifen.


----------



## Vordack (30. April 2015)

Die Publisher sind schon schlau so etwas anzubieten. Es gibt immer ein paar Dumme die drauf anspringen, und somit bekommt der Publisher Geld für ein versprechen (ähnlich wie Kickstarter, nur nicht so transparent  ). Aus diesem Grund verstehe ich die Publisher voll und ganz und kann dem Artikel nur zustimmen .

Andererseits gibt es genug "Fanboys" für die die Wertung sekundär ist solange ein COD, BF, AC oder wasauchimmer Emblem die Verpackung ziert. Da diese jede Erweiterung sowieso kaufen würden kann ich verstehen daß sie zuschlagen...


----------



## Orzhov (30. April 2015)

Erstaunlicherweise kann ich meine Meinung zu dem Thema immer kompakter präsentieren. Sofern das Verhältnis von Preis und Leistung stimmt kann man schon mal zuschlagen. Von den Lockvogelangeboten, wie sie hier im Artikel beschrieben werden, wie den Preorder-Boni halte ich absolut Nichts.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (30. April 2015)

Ich kann es nicht verstehen, dass man ein Spiel nur wegen eines Vorbestellerbonus ordern sollte. Mir ist kein einziges Spiel bekannt, bei dem dieser einen echten Mehrwert bietet/bot, um das Spiel zum Vollpreis Monate vorher vorzubestellen.
Da wartet man lieber ein paar Wochen auf einen günstigeren Preis und auf Testberichte. 
Auch Season-Passes bieten oftmals nicht den Umfang, welcher den Preis rechtfertigt. Und einen Season-Pass zu ordern bevor das dazugehörige Spiel erschienen ist, ...


----------



## Atuan (30. April 2015)

Vorbestellen und Season-Pässe... Ersteres macht nur für Leute Sinn, die mit Dorf-DSL auskommen müssen und auf die Preload-Phase nicht verzichten wollen. Ich denke da insbesondere an 60GB-Spiele wie GTA 5, oder Final Fantasy 13. Wenn man da eine Woche vor Release vorbestellt, um den Download schon beginnen zu können, ist das absolut nachvollziehbar! Season-Pässe andererseits... WTF? Insbesondere der hier genannte "Expansion-Pass" bei The Witcher 3 ist schon hart. Wenigstens weiß man bei dem angepeilten Release-Termin, dass es sich hier um tatsächliche Expansions handelt und nicht um Spielinhalte, die angeblich erst nach Fertigstellung des Spiels begonnen wurden, seltsamerweise aber schon am Release-Tag verfügbar sind  Trotzdem... Man zahlt nicht ein Jahr im Vorraus für die Erweiterungen eines noch nicht veröffentlichten Spiels. Das ist schwachsinnig (Sorry an alle Käufer des Expansion-Pass ). Immerhin rät CD Projekt selbst vom Kauf des Expansion-Pass ab, sollte man auch nur die geringsten Zweifel haben. Auch wenn das leicht konfus klingt...

Ich selber reagiere auf Spiele mit Season Pass und Vorbesteller-Boni (am besten noch verschiedene Boni je nach Plattform) recht allergisch. Watch_Dogs wird frühestens als GotY gekauft, wenn dort die ganzen verschiedenen Vorbesteller-Boni enthalten sind. Spiele wie Borderlands werden erst dann als GotY gekauft wenn auch der letzte post-GotY DLC (auch ein Unding!) erschienen ist. Ich mag halt komplette Spiele und hätte gerne einen Überblick, was mich der Spaß kosten wird.

Kleine Anmerkung zum Thema "Mods als DLC-Killer": Ich würde sagen, dass das Gegenteil der Fall ist. Man werfe nur mal einen Blick auf die Skyrim-Mods, die bestimmte DLC vorraussetzen! Wie soll eine Mod einen DLC killen, wenn ich den DLC kaufen muss, um die Mod spielen können?


----------



## Arrclyde (30. April 2015)

Ich finde den Artikel richtig. Alleine weil einmal darüber gesprochen werden muss WAS da eigentlich passiert. Es geht weniger darum das die Leute Geld verdienen wollen und müssen. Es geht eher darum das die Leute versuchen aus ihrem Produkt immer noch mehr Geld rauszupressen, egal mit welchen Mitteln. Dabei landet das Geld dann in den seltensten Fällen bei denen die am Spiel arbeiten, sondern eher bei denen die das Spiel finanziert haben (aber auch nur weil man ihnen eine unverschämt hohe Rendite angeboten hat). 

Spiele werden nicht teurer weil die Entwicklung teurer wird, sondern die Finanzierungsmaschinerie dahinter und weil das Finanzgeschäft im Vordergrund steht. Daher werden auch immer mehr Spiel die früher einmal richtig geglänzt haben nur aufgewärmt, aufgebohrt und jährlich veröffentlicht (mit minimalsten Veränderungen). Diese Aussage "wir müssen Entwickler bezahlen, die haben alle Familie" ist nicht nur dumm sondern auch besonders schäbig. Wie wäre es wenn die Spielestudios sich Finanzierungen suchen bei denen sie NICHT das Blut ihres Erstgeboren UND 90% der Einahmen überlassen müssen. Dann können auch die Entwickler "ihre Familien ernähren". 

Das Ganze Business krankt an überzogenen Erwartung und der generellen Entwicklung des Finanzmarktes "Computerspiele" das genauso krankt wie die anderen Finanzgeschäfte. Höher, schneller, weiter geht nur bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt, und dann kommt der Kollaps. 

Ich Folge schon immer dem Beispiel: Ich bestelle sicher KEIN Spiel vor, zu groß die Gefahr einfach teuren MIST zu kaufen. Ich kaufe auch keine DLCs, höchstens als Game-of-the-Year Edition.

Ich kann den Leuten die DLCs kaufen weil sie es grade wollen oder es einfach können es NICHt zu tun, einfach weil der Kauf nicht nur kurzsichtig ist, sondern auf lange Sicht auch schädlich für alles ist was die Spiele-Industrie betrifft. Und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher: wenn keiner mehr DLCs kauft, oder vorbestellt, für Spiele nur weil ein großer Name draufsteht sondern mal abwarten, dann würden wir auch wieder bessere Spiele bekommen. Nicht nur das deutlich sorgfältiger gearbeitet werden würde, die Spiele würden auch deutlich mehr Inhalte bieten. Denn es ist deutlich profitabler Spiele zu verkaufen als auf Mist sitzen zu bleiben. 

Also Leute, kauft nicht jeden Mist nur weil er da ist und gekauft werden kann. Denkt mal weiter als bis nächste Woche oder Ende des Monats. Deutliche Zeichen wie das welches Steam für ihre Paid-Mods bekommen haben sind notwendig und wichtig.


----------



## moloch519 (30. April 2015)

Generell lässt sich wenig dagegen sagen, wenn ein Publisher in den Monaten nach Release versucht mit zusätzlichen Inhalten weiterhin Geld zu verdienen. Allerdings kommt mir wenn ich am ersten Tag 60-70 Euro für ein Spiel zahle, ohne Zugang zu allen zu diesem Zeitpunkt existierenden Assets zu erhalten, die Galle hoch. 

Das Gegenmittel ist allerdings recht einfach: Keine DLCs kaufen und nicht vorbestellen. Im Zweifel ein wenig länger auf eine Version mit allen Dlcs warten. Solange man die Leute nicht für ihren Beschiss bestraft, wird sich auch nichts ändern (das heißt allerdings leider nicht, dass das folgende Geschäftsmodell besser würde). Zu der nötigen Veränderung gehört allerdings auch, dass wir uns als Community einen deutlich kritischeren Umgang mit Pre-Release Marketing Kampangen angewöhnen. ALLES was wir dort sehen oder gesagt bekommen wird vom Publisher kontrolliert und ist für uns nicht überprüfbar. Selbst Fachjournalisten bekommen nur meistens nur noch limitierten Einblick in das fertige Spiel. Es ist nichts dagegen zu sagen, Geld für gute Spiele auszugeben. Allerdings ist es auch absolut dumm, wenn man Kaufentscheidungen Pre-Release auf Basis von Marketing Material fällt.


----------



## belakor602 (30. April 2015)

Ich bin komplett der Meinung, und bin auch froh zu sehen dass der Großteil der User hier auch so denken. Pre-Order Bonuse sind einfach nur schädlich, und ich kann nur hoffen dass sie irgendwann mal weggehen. Das geschieht aber nur solange Leute aufhören zu vorbestellen. Hier in Forum sinds ja einige, allerdings kann man davon ausgehen dass Leute die in Gaming Foren posten eher zur "Hardcore" Masse zählen, der Durchschnitts Couch Gamer tickt da vermutlich anders. Ich hoffe einach dass immer mehr und mehr aufhören vorzubestellen und anfangen es dumm zu finden, sind es mal genug wird es auch die breite Masse zum umdenken "zwingen" da niemand genre als "dumm" erachtet wird. Etwas manipulativ, aber so funktioniert nunmal der soziale Mensch, und wenn es Vorbestellbonie abschafft, dann habe ich keine Problem damit.


----------



## USA911 (30. April 2015)

Ist es nach dem Verbraucherschutz überhaupt rechtens, ein Produkt zu verkaufen, dessen Markteinführungstermin noch gar nicht bekannt ist? Denn schließlich kann man als Kunde schlecht sagen, das das Produkt jetzt schon um x Monate überfällig ist und man ja keine übersicht hat, ob der Hersteller jetzt im Verzug ist oder nicht.


----------



## devilsreject (30. April 2015)

Danke für den Artikel, spiegelt im Grunde meine Ansicht der Dinge wieder. Gerade bei Battlefield und seinen Ablegern habe ich mir angeeignet die DLC´s die mir gefallen einzelnt zu kaufen, oder solange zu warten bis es die Premium Edition inkl. aller DLC´s günstig gibt. 

Vorallem in Batllefield und Call of Duty stelle ich immer wieder fest, dass die DLC Maps recht kurz gespielt werden. Die meisten Spieler tummeln sich auf den Vanilla Maps oder es gitb einige wenige Server die eine bestimmte DLC Map 24/7 laufen haben. Von Daher sehe ich gerade die Mappacks als schwierig an, würde mir wünschen, dass die Community wieder selber Maps erstellen und veröffentlichen kann. DLC´s machen meine Meinung nach für mich mittlerweile nur noch im Singleplayer Sinn, dass allerdings kann man Shootern komplett vergessen. Ausser Maps, Skins und paar Waffen oder Fahrzeuge gibt es nichts zu holen..


----------



## USA911 (30. April 2015)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe einach dass immer mehr und mehr aufhören vorzubestellen und anfangen es dumm zu finden, sind es mal genug wird es auch die breite Masse zum umdenken "zwingen" da niemand genre als "dumm" erachtet wird. Etwas manipulativ, aber so funktioniert nunmal der soziale Mensch, und wenn es Vorbestellbonie abschafft, dann habe ich keine Problem damit.



Das wird noch lange dauern, man braucht ja nur zu schauen, wie die Lemminge wieder für die Apfeluhr Schlange standen...


----------



## snoggo (30. April 2015)

Ich bin kein Fan von Vorbestellerboni, und die Spiele die ich in den letzten 10 Jahren vorbestellt habe, kann ich locker an einer Hand abzählen.

Gegen DLCs an sich hab ich allerdings weniger. Als Fan von Rochsmith bin ich da allerdings auch etwas abgebrüteter (bisher über 1.000 Euro in DLCs investiert in den letzten 3 Jahren; und nicht bereut).


----------



## Vordack (30. April 2015)

snoggo schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Fan von Vorbestellerboni, und die Spiele die ich in den letzten 10 Jahren vorbestellt habe, kann ich locker an einer Hand abzählen.
> 
> Gegen DLCs an sich hab ich allerdings weniger. Als Fan von Rochsmith bin ich da allerdings auch etwas abgebrüteter (bisher über 1.000 Euro in DLCs investiert in den letzten 3 Jahren; und nicht bereut).



Naja, ich finde Rocksmith kann man schlecht mit normalen Spielen vergleichen, ist es doch ein "Lernprogramm" und die DLCs sind komplette Lieder die man neu lernen kann und irgendwann ohne Computer auf ner Western Gitarre spielen könnte 

Nur zur Info, ich habe mittlerweile ca. 800 Stunden in RS investiert bevor ich zur Westerngitarre umgestiegen bin. Allerdings habe ich so gut wie keine DLCs gekauft sondern war lange in der Custom DLC Szene aktiv die ich gerne verwende. Ich glaube offizielle DLC'S habe ich 5 oder 6.


----------



## Orzhov (30. April 2015)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Ich kann es nicht verstehen, dass man ein Spiel nur wegen eines Vorbestellerbonus ordern sollte. Mir ist kein einziges Spiel bekannt, bei dem dieser einen echten Mehrwert bietet/bot, um das Spiel zum Vollpreis Monate vorher vorzubestellen.
> Da wartet man lieber ein paar Wochen auf einen günstigeren Preis und auf Testberichte.
> Auch Season-Passes bieten oftmals nicht den Umfang, welcher den Preis rechtfertigt. Und einen Season-Pass zu ordern bevor das dazugehörige Spiel erschienen ist, ...



Ich denke dahinter steckt einiges an Psychologie, immerhin handelt es sich dabei ja um zeitlich begrenzte Angebote die einen gewissen Druck aufbauen sollen. Laienhaft ausgedrückt: Wer hat denn nicht gerne das Gefühl dazu zu gehören, oder etwas "Besonderes" zu besitzen?


----------



## Ducky01 (30. April 2015)

Dieses bestellt mein Spiel vor und es gibt noch xy DLC dazu erinnert mich immer wieder an diese seltsamen TV Sender auf denen dann irgendwelche Zimmerbrunnen oder Küchenhelfer verkauft werden: " Greifen Sie zu es sind nur noch 50ig Stück da!"
Ich kann solchen Verkaufsstrategien nichts abgewinnen, es schreckt mich eher ab. Da warte ich lieber so 2 bis 4 Wochen nach Release und informiere mich ordentlich dann kann ich immer noch entscheiden ob ich ein Spiel kaufen will und wenn es mir dann so gut gefällt das ich nach dem Durchspielen noch DLCs haben will dann zahl ich dafür halt auch mal ein oder zwei Euro mehr dafür.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (30. April 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Ich denke dahinter steckt einiges an Psychologie, immerhin handelt es sich dabei ja um zeitlich begrenzte Angebote die einen gewissen Druck aufbauen sollen. Laienhaft ausgedrückt: Wer hat denn nicht gerne das Gefühl dazu zu gehören, oder etwas "Besonderes" zu besitzen?



Ja, aber wenn dieser "Bonus" doch am Ende sowieso zur Veröffentlichung oder spätestens eine Woche später als DLC verkauft wird, hält dieses "Gefühl" nicht allzu lang und was Besonderes ist es dann auch nicht mehr .


----------



## azraelb (30. April 2015)

Ich kaufe Games auch erst, wenn ich mir  ein genaues Bild machen konnte, wie das Spiel nach dem Release auch aussieht, abseits von irgentwelchen Marketing Versprechen.
DLCs kaufe ich sehr selten, nur wenn es wirklich signifikanten Inhalt bietet wie z.B. die Story DLCs zu Borderlands 2.

Die Mod-Politik von GTA 5 finde ich allerdings sehr gut. Mods sind etwas tolles für Singleplayer Spiele wie Skyrim, aber sobald es einen Multiplayer gibt sollten die Entwickler alles unternehmen, um Mods auszuschließen, um gleiche Chancen zu gewährleisten.

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich würde einen Mod-Support dem Multiplayer sofort vorziehen. Aber Modding und Multiplayer ist einfach eine unnötige Schwachstelle, die Cheatern das Betrügen erleichtern.


----------



## martinsan (30. April 2015)

Der Grund für solche Auswüchse ist ganz einfach: Besserer cash flow. Es ist ein grosses Risiko zwei Jahre lang 100 Leute die Löhne zu zahlen und sonst noch alle Ausgaben ohne das was reinkommt für die Arbeit. Das wird auch durch Quersubventionierung nicht auf zu wiegen sein.


----------



## HNRGargamel (30. April 2015)

Naja, man muss aus meiner Sicht auch unterscheiden "wie" man vorbestellt. Wenn ich bei Amazon vorbestelle, um einfach den günstigsten Preis und dabei ggf noch ein "Bonus" zu bekommen, dann kann ich meine Vorbestellung im Zweifel nochmal kurz vor Release stornieren oder im Extremfall sogar zurückschicken (mal davon abgesehen, dass mein Konto erst belastet wird, wenn das Produkt verschickt wird), wenn die Tests, die meist 2-3 Tage vor Release veröffentlicht werden, total negativ ausfallen, ggf von "Enttäuschung" sprechen und sogar eher vom Titel abraten (wobei auch solche Tests natürlich nicht allgemeingültig sind..). 
Anders sieht die Sache bei Plattformen wie Steam aus. Dort kann ich meine Vorbestellung nicht stornieren und einen zinslosen Kredit habe ich Valve und dem entsprechenden Publisher auch noch gegeben.

Auch ich habe schon ab und an Geld für DLCs ausgegeben, wenn mir das Spiel extem viel Spaß macht und ich einfach noch länger in dieser Welt Zeit verbringen möchte   sehe daran nichts verwerfliches. Allerdings kaufe auch ich diese DLCs erst, wenn das Produkt verfügbar ist..


----------



## ElReloaded (30. April 2015)

DLC find ich super! Wenn es sich mit DLCs machen lässt, dass ein kleines Entwicklerteam mein Traumspiel jahrelang betreut und mir jeden Monat Nachschub an Missionen/Karten etc. liefert, dann ist das doch klasse! Stellt euch mal ein Gilde 2 oder ein Pharaoh vor, das per DLC jeden Monat neue Maps liefert? Ein Traum.

Ich verstehe  nicht, wieso die Entwickler sich da ihr eigenes Geschäftsmodell kaputt machen! Wären die DLCs so, wie oben beschrieben, wären sie vielleicht nicht so negativ besetzt. Tatsache ist jedoch, dass die Publisher aus reiner Gier natürlich Content aus der Release-Version rausschneiden und als DLC extra verhökern. Alle Vorbesteller-Boni könnten auch schon in der Release-VErsion sein oder durch einen kostenlosen Patch zum Release nachgeliefert werden.

Mods find ich hingegen nicht so toll. Ich teile da die Einsicht des John MacPherson, die meisten Mods sind Cheats. Ich liebe Spiele, wo ich Entscheidungen treffen muss - Entscheidungen, weil es nicht die super-duper-Strategie gibt, oder weil es nicht die Mega-Karte oder das Eierlegende-Wollmilchsau-Gebäude gibt. Aber genau das machen doch weite Teile der Modderszene. Was, die Müllhalde in Cities Skylines verbraucht soviel Platz? Bämm, hier, der Müllhalde auf einem Feld-Mod. Was, der Krankenwagen bleibt im Verkehr stecken, bämm, der Krankenwagen können fliegen-Mod. Auf Youtube finde ich dann Videos, wie diese Typen gigantische Städte bauen, im Kommentar steht dann: alles kein Problem. So was nimmt mir, als Normalsterblicher, mit beschränktem Zeitbudget, der ein Spiel so spielen will, wie es von den Entwickler gemeint ist, den Spielspaß. Von Spielen mit Multiplayer-Part ganz zu schweigen. Da gehen Mods schon gar nicht.

Kurzum: die Gier macht eigentlich gute Dinge kaputt. DLCs, Free-to-play, das sind alles keine schlechten Dinge per se, wenn man einen Fünkchen Anstand dabei zeigt. Aber genau an dem fehlt es eben in der Spielebranche. Die Konsequenz ist, dass die Konsumenten die Geschäftsmodelle schnell satt haben (weil sie verarscht werden) und die Publisher sich daher immer neue Wege an unsere Brieftasche ausdenken müssen.


----------



## Meisterhobbit (30. April 2015)

Also ich finde, dass Pre Order (DLC) und Season Pässe extremer Beschiss sind, und es beruhigt mich etwas, dass zumindest die Posts hier zu großen Teilen den gleichen Ton haben (auch wenn die meisten Poster hier vermutlich von vornherein nicht Teil der bevorzugten Zielgruppe sind, da zu viel grundlegende Intelligenz vorhanden ist, auf solche "Top-Angebote" reinzufallen). Für etwas zahlen, das noch nicht mal existiert, motiviert durch windige Versprechen, dass das, was früher oder später mal draus wird, fantastisch sein wird?! Hab ich noch nie gemacht und sehe mich selbst auch in der Zukunft nicht zugreifen. In Zeiten, da Unmengen von Spielen selbst bei Release kaum mehr als Rohlinge von Spielen sind, kommt mir sowas auch einfach grob fahrlässig vor. Ich persönlich gehe da sogar mittlerweile eher den umgekehrten Weg und warte nach Release lieber noch ein paar Monate bis zum Kauf, bis eine Handvoll Patches das Spiel zumindest halbwegs ausgereift haben... oder bei DLC-verseuchten Spielen warte ich auch sogar mal etwas länger, bis GOTY-Komplettpakete erscheinen.
Ich kann schon irgendwo nachvollziehen, wie es zu dieser Entwicklung kommen konnte, diese ganze "Will/muss sofort haben!"-Mentalität ist eben stark in Mode. Manche Leute wollen eben auf Teufel komm raus, durch Pre-Load etc, von der ersten Sekunde nach Release an dabei sein. Zwei Tage nach Release sind die Spiele ja schon kalter Kaffee Oo. Etwas überspitzt ausgedrückt, aber bei dem ein oder andren kommt eben genau ein solcher Eindruck auf. Dass dadurch natürlich Publisher/Entwickler schon bezahlt werden, bevor sie überhaupt irgendwas abgeliefert haben, halte ich auch für mehr als problematisch, eher gesagt für schlichtweg falsch!
Das lächerlichste an dem System sind meiner Meinung nach jedoch all die Leute, die dann gleich am ersten Tag nach Release anfangen, rumzuheulen: "Das Spiel ist total verbuggt!", "Das Spiel ist an allen Ecken unfertig!", blablabla . Tjaaa, ihr Idioten, das kommt eben dabei raus, wenn man die Katze im Sack kauft! Wird zwar natürlich nicht passieren, aber ich fänds extrem witzig, wenn man extra für diese über-ungeduldigen noch ein paar "Day-One-Bugs" ins Spiel packen würde, nur um ihnen noch mehr auf die Nerven zu gehen und ihnen zu zeigen, was für einer Augenwischerei sie da gerade mal wieder erlegen sind.


----------



## Enisra (30. April 2015)

wie schwachsinnig Vorbesteller DLCs sind, sieht man auch wieder an Cities Skylines, das ich so einen Monat nach Release gekauft habe und dennoch dioe Vorbestellerboni mitgenommen habe
Was auch nur 5 Nette Gebäude sind

und so? Welches Spiel war denn schon ausverkauft? Vorallem Online? 
5min lang bis man da eine neue Ladung Keys freigeschalten hat


----------



## RedDragon20 (30. April 2015)

Wenn ich Vertrauen in ein Entwickler habe, wie etwa in CDProjekt RED, dann bestell ich das Spiel auch gern vor. Wenn nicht, lass ich es halt bleiben. Das selbe bei DLCs. Lese ich, dass der DLC sein Geld wert sein könnte, kauf ich ihn mir. Mikrotransaktionen, Mini-DLCs a'la Map-Packs lasse ich grundsätzlich außen vor. Ganz einfach.


----------



## devilsreject (30. April 2015)

azraelb schrieb:


> Nicht falsch verstehen, ich würde einen Mod-Support dem Multiplayer sofort vorziehen. Aber Modding und Multiplayer ist einfach eine unnötige Schwachstelle, die Cheatern das Betrügen erleichtern.



Naja bei Shootern würde ich zumindest eigene Maps begrüßen, davon konnten wir uns aber schon vor Jahren verabschieden..


----------



## LOX-TT (30. April 2015)

Wenn ich weiß dass ich nahezu alle DLCs eines Spiels haben will, zumindest die großen Story-DLCs, dann hol ich natürlich den Season-Pass, wenn er mal im Sale zu haben ist, kommt ja immer mal wieder vor.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (30. April 2015)

Die Ankündigung von DLCs ist für mich immer ein Grund, den Kauf eines Spiels auf die lange Bank zu schieben. Ich warte lieber auf das Komplettpaket. Ob ich dann allerdings noch interesse habe,  ist im Einzelfall eher fraglich. DLcs sind in meinem Fall also verkaufsmindernd.


----------



## MrFob (30. April 2015)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Die Ankündigung von DLCs ist für mich immer ein Grund, den Kauf eines Spiels auf die lange Bank zu schieben. Ich warte lieber auf das Komplettpaket. Ob ich dann allerdings noch interesse habe,  ist im Einzelfall eher fraglich. DLcs sind in meinem Fall also verkaufsmindernd.



So mache ich es auch.

Allerdings muss ich auch sagen, dass ich nicht verstehe, wenn Leute hier schreiben, dass DLCs und Vorbesteller Boni "Beschiss" sind. Was ist denn daran Beschiss? Der Hersteller sagt doch sehr genau, was er anbietet und was es kostet. Wer's dann kauft ist ja nicht beschissen worden sondern einfach nur selber schuld.Da schreiben die Leute (und sehr oft die gleichen) immer, dass sie nicht bevormundet werden wollen (bei Stichworten wie Jugendschutz, Indizierung, etc.) aber wenn es dann um so was geht, dann vertritt man auf einmal wieder das Gegenteil. Lasst die Publisher doch machen. Es zwingt euch ja keiner den ganzen Schrott auch zu kaufen.


----------



## Meisterhobbit (30. April 2015)

@MrFob: Ich sagte nicht, dass DLCs generell auch Beschiss seien... die Formulierung "Pre Order (DLC)" war die bequeme Zusammenfassung von "Pre Order Games" und "Pre Order DLCs"  , sorry, falls das missverständlich war. Und in dem Kontext bleibe ich auch bei meiner Aussage, weil es eben ein Fall von die Katze im Sack kaufen ist. Was der Hersteller dazu wie genau auch immer sagt, ändert eben auch gar nix daran, dass das beworbene Produkt noch gar nicht wirklich existiert, da kann der also viel erzählen... sobald ein DLC dann natürlich erstmal erschienen ist, kann er eben erst von Spielern und Presse bewertet werden, und dann (und erst dann!) lässt sich ja beweisen, ob ein DLC denn gut oder eher nicht so gut ist, wie der Hersteller vollmundig in der Pre Order-Phase versprochen hat.


----------



## Rookster (30. April 2015)

Ganz ehrlich: Ich teile die Meinung der beiden Redakteure, aber finde den Artikel an und für sich doch ein wenig dünn. Da hätte man mehr draus machen können, so schmeckt das für mich doch sehr nach click bait.
Aber wenigstens vertreten die beiden tatsächliche Pro-Spieler-Meinungen, ganz anders als die Redaktion eines gewissen anderen UK/US Spielemagazin mit online Auftritt und Printausgabe...

Vorbestellungen mache ich auch nicht. Einzige Ausnahme in den letzten Jahren: The Witcher 3. Aber auch nur, weil CD Projekt so nett gebettelt hat und solche Sätze wie "Support us by pre-ordering now" in der Werbe-Botschaft standen. Bei jedem anderen hätte ich nicht mal müde gelächelt, aber CD Projekt...
Den Season Pass bestelle ich aber garantiert nicht vor, bin doch nicht bekloppt.

DLC sind so eine Sache... gerade auf Steam greife ich öfter zu, bevorzugt wenn sie reduziert wurden. Es hat bestimmt 4-5 Steam Sales gebraucht bis ich alle DLCs für Shogun 2 zusammen hatte, und diese Inhalte habe ich alle tatsächlich im Spiel genutzt. Es kommt wirklich auf die Art des DLC und das Spiel an, nicht alles ist automatisch schlecht (als gratis release wie z.B. bei Witcher 2 oder JE Sawyer's Mod für Fallout New Vegas wäre natürlich immer besser).
Irgendwelche Waffen-Skins oder derartigen kosmetischen Blödsinn tue ich mir natürlich nicht an; ich habe solche zwar auch in meiner Bibliothek aber eben nur, weil ich Spiele bevorzugt im Komplettpaket kaufe, wie Saints Row 3 oder Civ 5.
Ich muss jedoch gestehen, dass meine leichte OCD-Neigung es den Publishern leicht macht, mir Zusatzinhalte anzudrehen, von daher: mea culpa. Auch ich supporte mit meinem Konsumentenverhalten dumme DLC.
Dafür kaufe ich eher selten Spiele zum Vollpreis sondern warte auf die obligatorische Preissenkung.


----------



## Holyangel (30. April 2015)

Wenn ich ein Spiel preorder, dann nicht wegen den Extras, sondern weil mich das Spiel interessiert. Kam nicht oft vor bis jetzt habe ich meines Wissens nach nur Starcraft 2 (CE), Diablo 3 und Camelot Unchained vorbestellt (letztes über kickstarter).
bereut habe ich bis jetzt keines der Käufe, wobei ich dank D3 von Blizzard etwas abgerückt bin, da es dort zu viele boter gab/gibt und diese zu langsam gebannt worden sind... wenn es sich lohnt, zu boten und mit dem Gewinn neue D3 Versionen zu kaufen, dann ist das imo zu langsam.


----------



## MichaelG (30. April 2015)

Naja wenn ich einen Publisher direkt unterstützen will wie CD-Projekt dann kann man schon mal preordern. Wenn man von der Qualität der Ware von vorn herein überzeugt ist (was ich bislang auch bis zu Unity bei AC der Meinung war). 

Bei AC Victory weiß ich noch nicht, wie ich reagieren werde. War Unity ein einmaliger Außreißer oder ist das Desaster bei Ubisoft mittlerweile zum Standard geworden ?

Ansonsten gebe ich Recht. Die Seasonpässe verfallen ja auch nicht. Beim Nicht-Preorder hat man eben nur das Gefühl, daß man beim späteren Kauf nicht das gesamte Spiel bekommt. Sondern Teile (Missionen, Ausrüstungsgegenstände) für diese Art Kaufanreiz bewußt herausgeschnitten werden. Das ist dann durchaus so ein Punkt der mich ärgert.


----------



## GregorVanStroyny (30. April 2015)

Habe mal im Saturn eine erweiterte "Deus Ex HR" Edition gekauft, war im Sonderangebot. Da kam ein Order "DEHR" soll 10 Euro kosten. Ein Mitarbeiter der vermutlich wenig Ahnung hatte, klebte die 10 Euro Preisaufkleber an alle normalen "DEHR"s und auf die eine Extension Edition.  Konnte nicht wegschauen und habe mir die Extension Edition geholt. Als Bonus gab es paar In-game Gegenstände unter anderem eine abgesägte Jagdschrottflinte, die wenig Platz im Inventar nahm.
Ich bin nach dem Durchspielen zu der Überzeugung gekommen dass mir dieser Boni eigentlich den Spaß mit dem Spiel gemindert hat. Namentlich weil ich mich über keine gefundene Schrottflinte freuen konnte. Hatte doch schon eine die besser weil kleiner, leichter war.
Es liegt schon ein  paar Jahre zurück aber seit dem weis ich dass Bonis die In-game Vorteile bringen, eigentlich Kontraproduktiv sind und (meinem) Spielspaß-Begriff nicht dienlich sind.
Bei "Witcher 3" aber soll unteranderem ein Schlüsselanhänger im Form des Medaillons geben, diesen Boni würde ich allerdings doch gerne mitnehmen, so was finde ich gar nicht schlecht. 
In-game Sachen finde ich aber unnötig, schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, halt...


----------



## MichaelG (30. April 2015)

Kann man wie gesagt nicht pauschalisieren.


----------



## belakor602 (30. April 2015)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Wenn ich Vertrauen in ein Entwickler habe, wie etwa in CDProjekt RED, dann bestell ich das Spiel auch gern vor. Wenn nicht, lass ich es halt bleiben. Das selbe bei DLCs. Lese ich, dass der DLC sein Geld wert sein könnte, kauf ich ihn mir. Mikrotransaktionen, Mini-DLCs a'la Map-Packs lasse ich grundsätzlich außen vor. Ganz einfach.



Klar wenn man 0% Zweifel hat an einem Spiel und das Spiel zu 100% kaufen würde dann kann man auch vorbestellen. Gilt halt für Sequels und Entwickler die man vertraut. Treffen beides zu kann man vorbestellen, ansonsten ist es eher nicht ratsam. Bei einer neuen IP könnte es nähmlich sein dass einem das Spiel nicht gefällt, bei Entwickler die man nicht vertraut dass das Spiel verbuggt ist. Ich habe auch ein Witcher 3 vorbestellt, gekauft wird es ja sowieso, muss ich mich später nicht mehr drum kümmern.

Wegen irgenwelchen Boni allerdings ein Spiel vorzubestellen wo man nur einen Hauch an Zweifeln noch hat ist dumm.


----------



## RedDragon20 (30. April 2015)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Klar wenn man 0% Zweifel hat an einem Spiel und das Spiel zu 100% kaufen würde dann kann man auch vorbestellen. Gilt halt für Sequels und Entwickler die man vertraut. Treffen beides zu kann man vorbestellen, ansonsten ist es eher nicht ratsam. Bei einer neuen IP könnte es nähmlich sein dass einem das Spiel nicht gefällt, bei Entwickler die man nicht vertraut dass das Spiel verbuggt ist. Ich habe auch ein Witcher 3 vorbestellt, gekauft wird es ja sowieso, muss ich mich später nicht mehr drum kümmern.
> 
> Wegen irgenwelchen Boni allerdings ein Spiel vorzubestellen wo man nur einen Hauch an Zweifeln noch hat ist dumm.


Vorbesteller-Boni sehe ich eher als netten Bonus an, den ich gern mit nehme, aber nicht als Grund für eine Vorbestellung.


----------



## Batze (30. April 2015)

Also der Artikel ist ja ganz schön, aber man kann auf der einen Seite nicht das Böse verteufeln und auf der anderen Seite damit Geschäfte machen und seinen Nutzen daraus ziehen.
Wenn nämlich gewisse Gamer Seiten nicht gewisse Vorbesteller Boni, DLCs und den anderen Müll immer wieder anpreisen würden, auch in Mail verschicken würden u.s.w., weil sie ja aus dieser Werbung Geld verdienen, wäre schon ein Großer Schritt getan.


----------



## SmokeOnFire (30. April 2015)

Kickstarter, Early Access und Preorder ist doch irgendwo alles der gleiche Hype der aktuell läuft von Zahl heute, bekomme irgendwann irgendwas. Die Chance was zu bekommen steigt, aber was du bekommst bleibt unklar.

Ich hab bisher 2 oder 3 Mal Preorder gemacht, das waren MMOs wo es vorher mehrere Closed und Open Beta Phasen gab und ich recht gut ne Idee hatte, was ich da anfangs bekomme, und dann gabs Headstart und das wars mir Wert. Katze im Sack kauf ich mir gar nicht. Und so ein Gratis DLC juckt mich auch wenig, wenn ich mir schon für 60 mal was Vollpreis kaufe, dann stören die 15 für nen DLC in x Monaten auch nicht, wenns dann noch Spaß macht. Mit so ner Premium Nummer wetter ich ja jetzt drauf, dass mir das Spiel in 1 Jahr noch Spaß macht, wenn der xte DLC endlich kommt. Die finanzieren sich schön ihre Produktion damit und schneiden vielleicht sogar Inhalte auf die Nachfrage zu.

Und nach so Aktionen wie Battlefield 4 warte ich sogar lieber gerne mal 2-3 Wochen, schau mir erste Reviews an und überlegs mir.
Die Steam Liste ist voll, der nächste Sale kommt bestimmt, ich brauch kein Betatest für 60 Euro kaufen, sehr selten.

Eines finde ich allerdings interessant: Trotz all der Quengelei läuft die Nummer. Es muss doch irgendwie eine Schnittmenge geben zwischen Leuten die sich beschwerten und Leuten die das Zeug kaufen, auch Microtransaktionen und Kram. Es muss sich ja rechnen, wenn es betrieben wird.

-Smoke


----------



## Theojin (30. April 2015)

Ich habe schon Spiele links liegen lassen, weil es mir zuviele unterschiedliche Vorbestellerboni gab. Ich habe bisher auch nur ein Spiel gekauft, wo es einen Season Pass, bzw. Premium gab, und das war BF3. Bei zuvielen unterschiedlichen Vorbestellerversionen und Season Pass generell warte ich mittlerweile einfach auf eine GOTY Edition im Sale. Ich unterstütze so einen Scheiss nicht, dann gibts halt nur nen Zehner nach 6 Monaten anstatt 50€ zu Release.

Ich war ja durchaus mal am überlegen wegen BF-Hardline, gabs ja mit Rabatt recht günstig. Aber dann habe ich wieder über Premium nachgedacht, ohne daß man ja nur Kunde zweiter Klasse ist, und das Spiel nicht gekauft.


----------



## Meisterhobbit (30. April 2015)

SmokeOnFire schrieb:


> Kickstarter, Early Access und Preorder ist doch irgendwo alles der gleiche Hype der aktuell läuft von Zahl heute, bekomme irgendwann irgendwas. Die Chance was zu bekommen steigt, aber was du bekommst bleibt unklar.


Also das würde ich so nicht unterschreiben. Klar, der Grundgedanke ist der selbe, bezahlen für Spiele, die noch nicht vollendet und erschienen sind. Dennoch würde ich Modelle wie Kickstarter oder Early Access nicht komplett auf eine Stufe stellen mit Pre Order. Erstere Konzepte begründen sich (in der Regel) darauf, dass der jeweilige Spieleentwickler nicht über das notwendige Budget verfügt, ein bestimmtes geplantes Spieleprojekt zu realisieren. Aus diesem Grund wendet dich dieser Entwickler dann an die Spielerschaft (im besten Falle bereits von vornherein mit einigen Details zum Spiel oder sogar einer bereits spielbaren Demo, um einen ersten Eindruck vom Spiel zu vermitteln), damit jene Spieler, die Interesse an einem solchen Projekt haben, das fehlende Geld vorstrecken und damit die Umsetzung letztlich überhaupt erst möglich machen (oder eben nicht). Klar kann auf diese Weise auch jede Menge Mist gebaut werden und viele missbrauchen solche Systeme, um jenen, die naiv genug dazu sind, schnell mal etwas Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen, ohne tatsächlich ernsthaft an der Entwicklung eines Spiels zu arbeiten. Allerdings gibt es auch mittlerweile eine ansehnliche Menge guter Gegenbeispiele (jene, die letztlich tatsächlich erscheinen und auch was taugen), die zeigen, dass ein solches System, richtig umgesetzt, durchaus funktionieren KANN. Viele Spiele, die ich persönlich wirklich sehr gut finde (besser als viele AAA-Titel), wie zum Beispiel Divinity: Original Sin, Wasteland 2 oder Pillars of Eternity wären ohne Kickstarter vermutlich niemals umgesetzt worden.
Pre Order auf der anderen Seite läuft da (wieder: in der Regel) doch ganz anders: die meisten Spiele, die man vorbestellen kann, stammen eben nicht von kleinen, unabhängigen Studios, die auf finanzielle Unterstützung durch die Community angewiesen sind, sondern von den ganz großen im Business, meiner Erfahrung nach allen voran Electronic Arts und Ubisoft. Solche Studios sind absolut nicht darauf angewiesen, bereits vor Release um das Geld der Spieler zu bitten, nehmen es aber natürlich trotzdem gerne dankend auch im Voraus, denn, naja: je schneller die Kohle reinkommt, um so besser! Hier besteht absolut keine Notwendigkeit für einen solchen Vorschuss, das Geld stapelt sich auch so schon überall, aber solange der Käufer zuschlägt, nutzt man das natürlich gerne aus. Ein neues Call of Duty oder Assassin's Creed muss nicht großartig vorfinanziert werden (wer da jetzt widerspricht, sollte zur gleichen Zeit Beschwerden an die Studios schicken, dass sie weniger Einnahmen für Koks und Nutten zum Fenster raus schmeissen sollen), das kommt so oder so. Und sehr oft spart man sich da dann auch komplett jegliche Spieleindrücke im Voraus (Demos usw.). Denn wozu auch? Weiß doch jeder, der nicht unter einem Stein lebt, was man (im groben) von einem neuen Titel solcher alljährlich aufs neue ausgeschlachteten Reihen erwarten kann.


----------



## Bl4d3runn3r (1. Mai 2015)

Die Publisher haben ein derartiges Wirr Warr mit den ganzen Pre Order und Seasonpass Krempel geschaffen, das der normale Lemming da eigentlich gar nicht mehr durch steigen kann.

Bestelle Spiel X vor und du erhälst einen Pre Order Bonus oder bestelle das Spiel in der Digital Deluxe Edition vor und du bekommst dazu auch gleich noch Zugang zu einer Waffe oder etwas anderem das du dir in einer Stunde freispielen kannst. Und kaufe dir dann noch den Season Pass, darin sind nochmal alle Preoder Boni enthalten + in Monaten erscheinender DLC, den du eh nicht brauchst, da du das Spiel dann schon lange durch hast und es sowieso nicht mehr spielst.
 Aber bitte gib uns 69€ für die Digital Deluxe und nochmal 29€ für den Seasonpass und das am besten gleich alles auf einmal, damit du auch alles doppelt und dreifach hast und es sowieso nicht nutzt.
Und damit wir den DLC den eh keiner mehr spielt (ausser vielleicht bei Titeln wie BF oder COD), schneiden wir auch noch den Modsupport raus, damit du das Spiel nach nem halben Jahr auch ja nicht mehr anfasst...


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Mai 2015)

Ich stimme beiden Redakteuren zu. Am sinnvollsten kann man dem Ganzen einfach entgehen, wenn man auf ein Komplettpaket wartet (Goty; Gold Edition oder wie es dann heißen mag).


----------



## schweibi (1. Mai 2015)

Am pbelsten find ich das ganze bei der AC-Reihe. Da muss man sich, um an alle Inhalte zu kommen mindestens 2 verschiedene (und dazu sündhaft teure) Versionen zulegen, zusätzlich nen Season-pass kaufen und das ganze auch noch Vorbestellen. Eine Frechheit. Leider haben mir die AC-Titel (bis auf Unity, das grafisch top ist, aber das Storytelling find ich furchtbar. Wie schön war doch ACBF dagegen...)) immer sehr gefallen, aber mit der Nummer haben sie es geschafft, dass ich grundsätzlich nur die Standard-Ausgabe kaufe. Dann pfeif ich auf den ein oder anderen Tomb oder was auch immer an Zusatzinhalten da ist.  Und zum Thema Mod-Unterstützung: Es gibt so tolle Mods, die den Spielspaß deutlich verlängern, verbessern etc. Warum das nicht unterstützt wird ist klar: Dann haben die ja keinen Grund, 1 Jahr später den Nachfolger zu kaufen, wenn der alte Titel immer noch spaß macht. Ich zock jetzt noch 10-15 Jahre alte Games, die sich wunderbar haben modden lassen. Ist wirtschaftlich offenbar nicht so Vorteilhaft, auch wenn man die alten Schinken noch für nen 5er oder 10er verkaufen könnte (und das in Zeiten, in denen es dafür nicht mal mehr physische Datenträger braucht. Strange).


----------



## Desotho (2. Mai 2015)

DLCs an sich stören mich erstmal nicht, man muss aber wirklich schauen ob der Kram sein Geld Wert ist.
Auf Season-Pässe verzichte ich vor allem schon, weil da oft viel Müll dabei ist. Ich persönlich empfinde irgendwelche Multiplayer DLCs bei einem Spiel wie z.B. Mass Effect oder Dragon Age schlicht als Müll.
Ein schöner Story DLC wie z.B. bei Mass Effect Citadel ist aber super.


----------



## CYBERHOUND (2. Mai 2015)

Ich habe grundsätzlich kein Problem mit DLCs. Früher hießen sie "Expansion Pack" oder ähnlich. Und auch damals waren sie recht teuer. Ein Add-On zu C&C: Red Alert schlug auch mal eben mit knapp der Hälfte des Vollpreisspiels zu buche.

Und wenn mir der gebotene Inhalt zu wenig war oder gar nicht gefiel? Dann habe ich es damals genauso gemacht, wie ich es auch heute mache: Ich kaufe es gar nicht oder dann, wenn es günstiger geworden ist.

Von daher kann ich die Aufregung über DLCs schon mal nicht nachvollziehen. Wer es nicht will, der muss es nicht kaufen.


Bei Vorbesteller-Inhalten ärgere ich mich nur dann, wenn im Nachhinein Charakter X oder Level Y nicht noch zusätzlich für einen kleinen Beitrag erwerbbar ist. Denn zum "Katze-Im-Sack"-Kauf lasse ich mich in der Tat auch nicht zwingen. Und da überlege ich mir dann durchaus auch mal, ein komplettes Spiel links liegen zu lassen, wenn bereits klar ist, dass ein Vorbesteller-Inhalt auch exklusiv bleibt.

Aber auch da ist es letztlich einzig und allein die Entscheidung des Käufers. Wem es nicht passt, der muss/soll es nicht kaufen. Natürlich ist man da dann letztlich einer evtl. zahlenden Mehrheit der Spieler ausgeliefert.


----------

